# Marksman Redux



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

So, I recently joined the forum! This is my project thus far, a marksman slingshot I got when I was a kid (years ago). I figured why not give this thing some new life and make it a REAL slingshot! Here's the Marksman Redux so far 





  








Bam&#33; Added tubing&#33;




__
Driftwood


__
Apr 15, 2015




Looking good! I wish I knew about rubbing alcohol back in the day when I tried to put my own...










  








Another angle :)




__
Driftwood


__
Apr 15, 2015




Still looking good!






This thing used to look like this:









STANDAAARRRRRD (booo)

Now, I'm waiting on my TBG coming in this week. Slap on some bands and it's ready to go! I also wanted to note a factory defect on it, one fork is slightly higher than the other. But still shoots fine! All these years and I never noticed it until I started working on it lol  It gives it some character though. There's something about giving this slingshot a second chance, I've had it since I was a kid and I guess I never really let it go for some reason. I'm quite excited how it's turning out with simple modifications.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

So much can be done with wire slings for sure. I have MANY, MANY of the Daisy F-16's modified and have been doing that for a about the last 6 or 7 months.









I love that fact that the old sling sitting in the attic can be turned into something MUCH, MUCH better than it originally was. With the correct choice of banding to ammo weight you can have a sling that performs as good or better than anything out there .... it is all about the power to band/ammo weight combination, as the sling is just the tool to hold the power source.

Looking forward to seeing her when the new power bands are connected ;- )

wll


----------



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you, Wll! How's that for recycling lol.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Driftwood said:


> Thank you, Wll! How's that for recycling lol.


Nice job :- )

wll


----------



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

IT'S FINISHED! Took a few shots, and it's the power I've been looking for  Can't wait to shoot some more later: it's my first time cutting bands and shooting TBG.




  








Marksman Redux Finished&#33;




__
Driftwood


__
Apr 18, 2015




Wow, there it is! Cut my own bands for the first time today and slapped them on there. There's...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Driftwood said:


> IT'S FINISHED! Took a few shots, and it's the power I've been looking for  Can't wait to shoot some more later: it's my first time cutting bands and shooting TBG.


Nice job, looks like great shooter and user sling. I love the utilitarian look of redux wire slings, and the adaptability of power sources from flats to tubes with just a few rubber bands or some string ... very cool.

wll


----------



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

wll said:


> Driftwood said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S FINISHED! Took a few shots, and it's the power I've been looking for  Can't wait to shoot some more later: it's my first time cutting bands and shooting TBG.
> ...


I used Jeorge's theraband gold calculator and made some strong bands man, phew. One thing I noticed was that the constrictor knot came loose (thankfully not while shooting). I replaced them and made them tighter. I'm using regular cotton string (1.5mm). I think 2mm waxed string will work better though. What are your thoughts wll?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Driftwood said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Driftwood said:
> ...


Driftwood,

I use 2mm waxed thread I get on e-bay from a jewelry supply house. What is nice is that when you do a single constrictor know, you have LOTS of surface area on the rubber, a double constrictor is what I use on the pouch end and it is almost like a small cuff !

I tie it pretty tight and have not had any failures yet. The surface area and firm tightness works great !

I'll PM you with a question.

wll


----------



## Driftwood (Mar 28, 2015)

Ah, okay. Once again, thank you Wll


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice redux


----------

